#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Новый план Далай ламы о своем перерождении

## Чингис

*Китайская задержка: новый план Далай ламы о своем перерождении.*
Шобхан Саксена (Дели Ньюс)

Предзнаменования были повсюду. Регент увидел три слога тибетского алфавита, плывущих в лазурном озере; старший настоятель увидел во сне маленький дом покрытый синей черепицей, огромный гриб в форме звезды, который начал расти на столбе в восточной стороне зала дворца Потала, где хранилось забальзамированное тело 13-го Далай Ламы, голова которого однажды повернулась в сторону востока. Все знаки и сновидения показывали на маленькую деревушку на востоке. Следуя данным знакам, разгадывая сны и отказываясь от навязчивых кандидатов, делегация тибетских монахов и официальных лиц достигла двери домика среди скопления других в Восточном Тибете. Улыбчивый ребенок пригласил их в дом , признал своими четки, трость и очки для чтения 13-го Далай Ламы и обратился с просьбой забрать в его дворец в Лхасе. Таким образом, был найден 14-й Далай Лама, держащий колесо Учения, как это было заведено с 1391-го года, когда Гендун Дуп стал Первым Далай Ламой в качестве перерождения Бодхисаттвы Сострадания. С тех пор, его преемники определялись высшими ламами согласно сложному процессу толкования сновидений и предзнаменований.
Теперь предзнаменования меняются, т.к. 14-й Далай Лама Тензин Гьятсо говорит о назначении своего преемника до своего ухода со сцены.
*«Если тибетский народ хочет сохранить систему Далай Ламы, одной из возможностей, которую я рассматриваю со своими помощниками - это выбрать следующего Далай Ламу, пока я жив»,* сказал он журналистам во время своего визита в Японию на этой неделе. Тибетский лидер также сказал о других возможностях, таких как выборы преемника «демократическим» путем из среды высших тибетских буддийских монахов. Его слова бросили в дрожь миллионы буддистов в мире. Это также вызвало некоторое почесывание во властных коридорах Пекина, откуда Коммунистическая партия поддерживает красную звезду над Лхасой. Это также вызывает глобальные вопросы: Почему Далай Лама идет против многовековой традиции? Догадки о том, кто будет следующим Далай Ламой? Будет ли демократия работать среди тибетцев в изгнании? Не перестанет ли вращаться  колесо Дхармы?
Легких ответов нет. «Он говорит о возможных вариантах для тибетского народа. Он всегда говорил об изменениях и демократии в тибетском сообществе. Он просто вбрасывает идеи», говорит Темпа Церинг, глава Офиса Далай Ламы в Нью-Дели. «Мы не должны забывать, что именно Далай Лама начал процесс демократизации среди тибетцев в изгнании», говорит официальное лицо бывший в течении многих лет старшим советником тибетского лидера.
В 1959 году, вскоре после бегства от частей Народно-освободительной Армии Китая, стремящихся к разорению Лхасы, и прибытия в Индию в поисках политического убежища, Тензин Гьятсо начал работу по созданию демократического Тибета. Он ввел систему выборов, правительство во главе с премьер-министром, добровольную систему налогов и, даже, добавку об импичменте Далай Ламе, когда китайский лидер Чжоу Эньлай обвинил его в «пособничестве феодально-религиозной системе» в Тибете.
Предложение, сделанное Далай Ламой в Японии, может быть политическим шагом против усилий Китая по контролю над религиозной деятельностью тибетцев. В течении последних месяцев, когда он ездил с выступлениями по миру, встречался с политиками и общественными деятелями, интенсивность нападок со стороны Пекина увеличилась во много раз. В сентябре китайское правительство издало указ о том, что все будущие перерожденцы живых Будд, имеющих отношение к тибетскому буддизму, «должны получить одобрение со стороны правительства». Китай также запретил какой-либо «внешний источник, вмешивающийся в процесс выбора». Тибетскому правительству в изгнании стало ясно: цель этой новой нападки Китая не только ныне здравствующий Далай лама, но и его будущее перерождение 
  На самом деле тревожные звонки раздались в Дхармасале в 1995 году, когда Далай лама выбрал 6-ти летнего мальчика Гендун Чоки Нима в качестве 11 Панчен ламы – второе главное лицо в тибетском буддизме. Вскоре после объявления, Панчен лама,  который должен играть самую главную роль в выборе Далай ламы в будущем, исчез.
 На его место китайцы назначили Гьялцен Норбу - сына официального лица от коммунистической организации Тибета, в качестве 11 Панчен ламы. «Сейчас оба мальчика страдают. Настоящий Панчен лама и его семья страдает под надзором, а мальчик, который назначен перерожденцем Панчен ламы, испытывает неуважение со стороны тибетцев»,  говорит Церинг.
Так как Далай лама стареет (ему 72 года), и китайцы даже не хотят говорить о предоставлении культурной автономии для Тибета, то вопрос начинает волновать правительство в изгнании: кто после Тензин Гьятсо? Имея двух Панчен лам в кармане, китайцы не будут ждать даже одного дня, чтобы устроить своего Далай ламу в Потале. Возможно, 14 Далай лама осознал это много времени назад, так как он всегда говорит, что если он переродится, то это не будет страна, подвластной Китаю. *«Если Китай выберет моего последователя после моей смерти, народ Тибета не поддержит его, потому что у него не будет тибетского сердца»*, сказал он японским журналистам. Так как тибетский лидер говорил о выборе своего следующего последователя, самым главным вопросом для тибетцев стал: где он родится?
 В Индии – его дом с 1959 года или на западе, где буддизм является самой быстро растущей религией сейчас? *«Он может родиться в любом месте. Далай лама сказал, что  его следующим перерождением может быть  даже женщина»*, говорит Церинг.
 Впервые в истории линии перерожденцев Далай ламы его следующее перерождение обсуждается при его жизни. Причины этого не так трудно понять - Тензин Гьятсо не является обычным монахом. В течении последних 48 лет он выполнял много обязанностей: Живой Будда, голос и лицо Тибета, хранитель сознания мира, лауреат нобелевской премии, лекарь умов, и краеугольный дипломатический фактор между Индией и Китаем. Самый фотографируемый человек на этой планете, он имеет своих последователей на всех континентах. Современный мир узнал Тибет и буддизм через и с помощью Тензин Гьятсо. Никому не будет легко следовать по его стопам, но согласно официальным тибетским лицам, которые работают над различными вариантами сценария «после Далай ламы», любой план, выдвинутый духовным лидером, будет принят большинством тибетского народа. *«Может он решил сделать это выборной должностью, как должность папы римского»*, говорит один из тибетских чиновников. Добавляя, что Тензин Гьятсо часто говорил, что его настоящее рождение может быть последним перерождением Далай ламы.
Есть пророчество, которое говорит, что 14-е перерождение Далай ламы будет последним. В тибетском буддизме высокий лама перерождается до тех пор, пока не закончена его работа. Работа Тензин Гьятсо еще не закончена. Он до сих пор участвует в переговорах на высшем уровне. Он до сих пор борется за достоинство обычных людей в Тибете. Он до сих пор стремится к «подлинной автономии» для Тибета, но нет признаков того, что это  вскоре случится. Он знает, что борьба будет долгой и трудной и потребует коренных изменений. Для этого он может изменить традиции и положить конец старым институтам. Но он не сдастся.

Приложение
*Рожденный в Таванге, убитый в Лхасе.*

6-ой Далай лама который родился в Индии, имел яркий характер. Самьям Гьятсо родился 1638 году в Таванге (провинция Аруначал Прадеш). Часто находился в компании женщин в пивных Лхасы. Он сочинил множество красивых стихов и песен. Известный как богемный поэт. Он был любителем вина и музыки, он стал жертвой политических игр между тибетскими регентами и монголами. Его украли и убили.
По причине того, что 6-ой Далай лама родился в Таванге, Китай заявляет, что Аруначал Прадеш есть часть великого Тибета и следовательно частью Китая. Наблюдатели говорят, что соглашаясь на то, что Тибет является частью Китая, Индия делает тактическую ошибку, которая позволяет китайцам претендовать на северо-восточную провинцию Индии.

Перевел с англ. Борис Дондоков

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Alexandre

На счет 6ого Далай ламы. Никто точно не знает что там точно случилось. Точно известно что его стиль жизни компромитировал власть. 

Хозяева дома, гда ночевал Далай лама красили его в желтый цвет (постфактум) в его честь. Так как он пользовался очень большой популярностью у женщин, Лхаса сильно пожелтела...

Содержание его стихов часто весьма богемное :-)

Китай скорее всего по-любому назначит своего Далай ламу 15... Но вообще-то Далай лама - один из многих лам. Тензин Гьяцо - потрясающая личность, но это скорее ислючение а не правило. Так что может не стоит так сильно огорчатся.

----------


## Dondhup

И отдельное спасибо Борису Дондокову  :Smilie:

----------


## Жозефина

> На счет 6ого Далай ламы. Никто точно не знает что там точно случилось. Точно известно что его стиль жизни компромитировал власть. 
> 
> Хозяева дома, гда ночевал Далай лама красили его в желтый цвет (постфактум) в его честь. Так как он пользовался очень большой популярностью у женщин, Лхаса сильно пожелтела...
> 
> Содержание его стихов часто весьма богемное :-)
> 
> Китай скорее всего по-любому назначит своего Далай ламу 15... Но вообще-то Далай лама - один из многих лам. Тензин Гьяцо - потрясающая личность, но это скорее ислючение а не правило. Так что может не стоит так сильно огорчатся.


???????????
Далай лама не один из многих. " Тензин Гьяцо -- исключение а не правило " Вы что знакомы с предыдущими Далай ламами? И Далай ламу 13 знаете, а может вы ничего не слышали про Великого Пятого? Александри, Какие времена -- такие и Далай ламы. И каждый уникален, каждый давал исключительные наставления по Дхарме. Что касается Шестого  , да мы доподлинно ничего не знаем и потому не можем рассуждать наверняка. Но существует мнение, что когда недовольные власти убили и Его беременную жену, они не знали глубоких причин его намерений и специального предназначения его будущего сына. Так вот это должен был родиться Ваджрапани в человеческом облике, который мог бы противостоять невероятно хитрому и наглому Китаю. Поэтому у каждого свое предназначение.

----------


## Alexandre

> ???????????
> Далай лама не один из многих. " Тензин Гьяцо -- исключение а не правило " Вы что знакомы с предыдущими Далай ламами? И Далай ламу 13 знаете, а может вы ничего не слышали про Великого Пятого? Александри, Какие времена -- такие и Далай ламы. И каждый уникален, каждый давал исключительные наставления по Дхарме. Что касается Шестого  , да мы доподлинно ничего не знаем и потому не можем рассуждать наверняка. Но существует мнение, что когда недовольные власти убили и Его беременную жену, они не знали глубоких причин его намерений и специального предназначения его будущего сына. Так вот это должен был родиться Ваджрапани в человеческом облике, который мог бы противостоять невероятно хитрому и наглому Китаю. Поэтому у каждого свое предназначение.


Далай лама НЕ является верховным ламой и действиетельно среди лам один из многих. Гелуг - вообще одна из многих школ. Тот факт, что она больше чем другие, имеет гораздо болшее отношение к политиеке чем к Дхарме. 

Большая часть Далай лам не дожила до взрослого возраста, так как регенты не хотели делится с ними властью. Так что кто они такие были мы никогда не узнаем.

Да, я много слышал и читал про 5ого. Пятый "Великий" Далай лама, помимо своих духовных достижений известен еще и тем, что пришел к власти, опираясь на Монгольскую армию, скинув Кагью, с последующим геноцидом.

Тензин Гьяцо - исключительный человек. Но, всеобщие розовые очки, одеваемые при взгляде на Тибетскую культуру и историю - это неправильно.

----------


## Dondhup

Сначала лучше скинуть розовые очки надеваемые при взгляде на свой ум.

Его Святейшество Далай Лама - нирманакая Будды Авалокитешвары, а не человек.
Здесь не востоковедческий форум.

И прошу Вас извинится за обвинение ЕСДЛ в геноциде.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2016)

----------


## Ased

> Далай лама НЕ является верховным ламой и действиетельно среди лам один из многих. Гелуг - вообще одна из многих школ. Тот факт, что она больше чем другие, имеет гораздо болшее отношение к политиеке чем к Дхарме. 
> 
> Большая часть Далай лам не дожила до взрослого возраста, так как регенты не хотели делится с ними властью. Так что кто они такие были мы никогда не узнаем.
> 
> Да, я много слышал и читал про 5ого. Пятый "Великий" Далай лама, помимо своих духовных достижений известен еще и тем, что пришел к власти, опираясь на Монгольскую армию, скинув Кагью, с последующим геноцидом.
> 
> Тензин Гьяцо - исключительный человек. Но, всеобщие розовые очки, одеваемые при взгляде на Тибетскую культуру и историю - это неправильно.





> Сначала лучше скинуть розовые очки надеваемые при взгляде на свой ум.
> 
> Его Святейшество Далай Лама - нирманакая Будды Авалокитешвары, а не человек.
> Здесь не востоковедческий форум.
> 
> И прошу Вас извинится за обвинение ЕСДЛ в геноциде.


Оба ваши мнения крайнии. Истина где то посередине. Мне кажется, что религиозный и научный метод познания относительной реальности ни в коем случае не опровергают друг друга. А наоборот только дополняют. А вот фанатизм в любом его проявлении, только мешает понять суть  :Smilie:  .

----------


## Dondhup

Есть только два источника познания - непосредственное восприятие и логического умозаключение. Нет никакого другого.
Занимаясь только востоковедением Буддой не станешь  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

> Есть только два источника познания - непосредственное восприятие и логического умозаключение. Нет никакого другого.
> Занимаясь только востоковедением Буддой не станешь


источников познания намного больше, не надо себя ограничивать собственными рамками и планками  :Smilie: 
Намо Аволокитешвара!

оставить лучше "знатоков" .. идите в Дхарме
Путь как это.

----------


## Dondhup

> источников познания намного больше, не надо себя ограничивать собственными рамками и планками 
> Намо Аволокитешвара!
> 
> оставить лучше "знатоков" .. идите в Дхарме
> Путь как это.


Какие еще источники истинного познания вы можете привести?

----------


## Дзмитрий

Internet  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Internet


Прикалываетесь?

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Прикалываетесь?


Ну конечно.  :Smilie:   А если серьёзно, то по мнению моего товарища Таши Церинга, Вы забыли в качестве достоверных источников познания указать 3й вид -"авторитетное свидетельство". Итак всего 3: непосредственное, вывод, авторитетное свидетельство.

А товарищам которые берут на себя смелость критиковать Его Святейшество и его прошлые воплощения, хочется искренне посочувствовать. А так же 105й раз напомнить , что Его Святейшетво Далай-лама НЕ глава школы Гелуг. Главой школы Гелуг является держатель трона монастыря Ганден. А является именно главой всего тибетского буддизма а не одним из лам.

----------


## Dondhup

авторитетное свидетельство не источник познания 
есть буддийская теория познания

----------


## Alexandre

> Его Святейшетво Далай-лама НЕ глава школы Гелуг


В курсе. 




> А является именно главой всего тибетского буддизма а не одним из лам.


Нет. Главы ВСЕГО тибетского буддизма нет, никогда не было и скорее всего не будет.




> Его Святейшество Далай Лама - нирманакая Будды Авалокитешвары, а не человек.
> Здесь не востоковедческий форум.


Во-первых - это сектантство. 
Во-вторых, одно другому не мешает.




> И прошу Вас извинится за обвинение ЕСДЛ в геноциде


Об этом есть письменные свидетельства. Что написано пером...
Скоро дам ссылки. Я за слова отвечаю.




> Оба ваши мнения крайнии. Истина где то посередине. Мне кажется, что религиозный и научный метод познания относительной реальности ни в коем случае не опровергают друг друга. А наоборот только дополняют. А вот фанатизм в любом его проявлении, только мешает понять суть


Конечно посередине! На этом форуме очень не хватает трезвой научности (научной трезвости?) Вот я ее и добавляю. Какой смысл в сотый раз рассуждать о достоинствах Далай ламы? Этим весь форум исписан. Я их не отрицаю, но жеванное невкусно...
А на университетских семинарах чуваки, которые не имеют никакого отношения к практике, долго и сухо рассуждают о социальной истории религии, трансформации доктрины под влиянием экономических факторов, и т.д. Там не мешает добавить немного романтики и сострадания.

----------


## Alexandre

Sperling, Elliot, 'Orientalism' and aspects of violence in the Tibetan tradition, in: Dodin, Thierry and Räther, Heinz, Imagining Tibet – Perceptions, Projections, &  Fantasies, Boston 2001, p. 317-330

Elliot Sperling provides us with an appropriate illustration. In a critique of some facile portrayals of Tibetan society, he cites a letter written in 1662 by the Fifth Dalai Lama instructing Gushri Khan to *exterminate rebellious Tibetans and their families*. 
http://www.thdl.org/collections/jour...1.xml&s=d0e980

"Elliot Sperling дает нам подходящую иллюстрацию. Критикуя поверхностный портрет тибетского общества, он цитирует письмо, написанное в 1662 пятым Далай ламой, отдавая распоряжение Гушри хану *уничтожить тибетских повстанцев и их семьи*."

К сожалению, к самой книге сейчас доступа нет. Скоро будет, если надо могу напечатать текст самого письма, он меня три года назад сильно впечатлил. Но дословно, разумеется, не помню.

----------


## Ersh

Alexandril, я прошу Вас воздержаться от написания постов в эту тему.

----------


## Жозефина

> Далай лама НЕ является верховным ламой и действиетельно среди лам один из многих. Гелуг - вообще одна из многих школ. Тот факт, что она больше чем другие, имеет гораздо болшее отношение к политиеке чем к Дхарме. 
> 
> Большая часть Далай лам не дожила до взрослого возраста, так как регенты не хотели делится с ними властью. Так что кто они такие были мы никогда не узнаем.
> 
> Да, я много слышал и читал про 5ого. Пятый "Великий" Далай лама, помимо своих духовных достижений известен еще и тем, что пришел к власти, опираясь на Монгольскую армию, скинув Кагью, с последующим геноцидом.
> 
> Тензин Гьяцо - исключительный человек. Но, всеобщие розовые очки, одеваемые при взгляде на Тибетскую культуру и историю - это неправильно.


Даже обсуждать не хочется, просто настолько смешно...и грешно. Не удивлюсь, что Александри еще и в Индии бывал, и его тело на учениях сидело... Не пойму, и все это " махаяной" зовется? Не складушечки как-то.
Кстати, правило форума ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ обсуждать учителей, даже вашего ( кто бы н ни был) , а также вот это ваше "НЕ" тоже запрещено.

----------


## Дзмитрий

Все кто видел Его Святейшество, был в его присутствии или на Учениях и не только буддисты - понимают ЧТО ето за человек. 
Масштаб ето человека несоизмерим ни с чем. Какие там розовые очки?  О чём вы? Для нас  он не просто Учитель но Будда Авалокитешвара, воплощённое сострадание. Он наше сердце. Наша надежда и Прибежище. Пусть он по-дольше остаётся с нами! Надеюсь кто-нибудь поймёт, что я хотел сказать, хотя слов конешно не хватает на ето :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Я бы очень советовал разделить тибетское общество и ЕСДЛ))
Потому как тибетское общество разбивает любые розовые очки,при близком знакомстве  :Smilie:

----------


## Jamtso

> авторитетное свидетельство не источник познания 
> есть буддийская теория познания


Когда логический диспут или поиск упирается в тупик, а прямого познания предмета нет, то авторитетное свидетельство служит источником познания. не зря же в Праманавартике целый раздел посвящен доказательству правдивости Будды, и как следствие, необходимость опираться на его авторитетное свидетельство в трудных вопросах.

----------


## Жозефина

> В курсе. 
> 
> 
> Нет. Главы ВСЕГО тибетского буддизма нет, никогда не было и скорее всего не будет.
> 
> 
> 
> Во-первых - это сектантство. 
> Во-вторых, одно другому не мешает.
> ...


Да уж...  Если вы так считаете, что же вы здесь на этом буддийском форуме забыли, каждый имеет какого-то своего учителя и видит в нем Будду ( если вы не знакомы с  буддизмом -- так и должно быть). Это нормально. А если честно, мне вас очень и очень жаль. Отсюда и начинается неведение со всеми вытекающими обстоятельствами.

----------


## Dondhup

> Когда логический диспут или поиск упирается в тупик, а прямого познания предмета нет, то авторитетное свидетельство служит источником познания. не зря же в Праманавартике целый раздел посвящен доказательству правдивости Будды, и как следствие, необходимость опираться на его авторитетное свидетельство в трудных вопросах.


Как человек воспринимает авторитетное свидетельство?

----------


## Толя

> Когда логический диспут или поиск упирается в тупик, а прямого познания предмета нет, то авторитетное свидетельство служит источником познания. не зря же в Праманавартике целый раздел посвящен доказательству правдивости Будды, и как следствие, необходимость опираться на его авторитетное свидетельство в трудных вопросах.


Не надо читать кривые переводы праманавартики.

----------


## Jamtso

> Не надо читать кривые переводы праманавартики.


Вся цель логического трактата "Праманавартика" и всех приведенных там логических выкладок состоит в том, чтобы убедить читателя сего документа в достоверности Будды и соответственно в его правдивости. Это не кривой перевод, а комментарий подлинного учителя в степени Геше.

----------


## Jamtso

> Как человек воспринимает авторитетное свидетельство?


Читает коренные тексты и верит им на слово. :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> Жозефина





> каждый имеет какого-то своего учителя и видит в нем Будду ( если вы не знакомы с буддизмом -- так и должно быть). Это нормально.


Простите, но это утверждение - чушь, которая расходится со словами самого Будды. Некритичное (неаналитичное) восприятие - одно из омрачений. Сам Будда учил исследовать Его слова и ОТВЕРГАТЬ их, если познанное  противоречит Его словам. Именно поэтому в буддизме такой мощный корпус тектов по логике познания и анализа. Кроме того, Вы, вероятно не знаете, что есть целых ТРИ типа взаимоотношений "Учитель-ученик": стхавира, кальянамитта, ваджрачарья. Восприятие своего Учителя как Будды - это не база Практики, а ее результат. Я не думаю, что большинство на этом форуме уже достигли такого уровня реализации...
Я против огульного очернения кого-либо на этом форуме (не только "Святейшеств", но и простых людей), но я за то, что следует исследовать КОНКРЕТНЫЕ их утверждения и поступки.

----------


## Светлана

----------------------------------------------------------
Большая часть Далай лам не дожила до взрослого возраста, так как регенты не хотели делится с ними властью. Так что кто они такие были мы никогда не узнаем.
--------------------------------------------------------
это ваши догадки или приведете источник?
На вопрос о дебатах по поводу имело ли место отравление далай лам, и почему много далай лам умирало в раннем возрасте, Его Св. Далай лама XIV сказал так (краткий перевод, не дословно): "я уверен, что никакого отравления не было. Виной была беспечность. Конечно, вероятность есь всегда, но я считаю, что в основном много далай лам умерло в раннем возрасте из-за  халатности и легкомыслия. Например, в случае с X или XI Далай-ламой, в его биографии сказано, что он болел и сильно кашлял за пару месяцев до смерти.  Для меня это звучит как туберкулез. страшие  люди, которые за ним присматривали, имели сильную веру, но  порой не знали, как заботиться о ребенке. Они считали его воплощением Ченрези, и считали что кашель - это ерунда. В каком-то роде они были бесполезными и глупыми.  И даже сегодня мы можем видеть, что есть люди, которые видя болезнь, все равно скажут "просто продолжай читать свои молитвы. Тебе не нужно лечение" На мой взгляд, это глупо."
The story of Tibet: Conversations with Dalai Lama". Thomas Laird. 2006.

----------


## Маша_ла

Долгой жизни Его Святейшеству 14-му Далай Ламе!

----------


## Jamtso

> Восприятие своего Учителя как Будды - это не база Практики, а ее результат. Я не думаю, что большинство на этом форуме уже достигли такого уровня реализации...


Восприятие своего Учителя как Будды есть корень достижения всех реализаций, это и "курица, и яйцо". Даже если поначалу не получается непосредственно воспринимать Учителя как Будду, все равно надо стараться культивировать такое к нему отношение хотя бы на концептуальном уровне. Это говорят все тибетские учителя чуть ли не с самого начала. Воспринимая Учителя как Будду, получаешь благословение Будды, воспринимая Учителя как простого человека, получаешь благословение простого человека.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Жозефина

> Простите, но это утверждение - чушь, которая расходится со словами самого Будды. Некритичное (неаналитичное) восприятие - одно из омрачений. Сам Будда учил исследовать Его слова и ОТВЕРГАТЬ их, если познанное  противоречит Его словам. Именно поэтому в буддизме такой мощный корпус тектов по логике познания и анализа. Кроме того, Вы, вероятно не знаете, что есть целых ТРИ типа взаимоотношений "Учитель-ученик": стхавира, кальянамитта, ваджрачарья. Восприятие своего Учителя как Будды - это не база Практики, а ее результат. Я не думаю, что большинство на этом форуме уже достигли такого уровня реализации...
> Я против огульного очернения кого-либо на этом форуме (не только "Святейшеств", но и простых людей), но я за то, что следует исследовать КОНКРЕТНЫЕ их утверждения и поступки.


Разумеется на начальном этапе  нужно исследовать, проверять, пробовать на зуб, плавить словно металл  слова и действия учителя. Но, убедившись в том что они истинны и приняв мастера своим учителем, прошу заметить после всех проверок, нужно видеть в нем будду, которы указывает тебе путь. И только таким образом и после этого устанавливается незыблемая и нерушимая связь учитель-ученик. А больше как? Если ты в своем учителе сомневаешься, применяешь  "критичное восприятие , отвергаешь его слова", то это не учитель, а прямо-таки враг какой-то.

----------


## Ali

Критическое восприятие информации (то есть - ее анализ) и отвержение этой информации - вещи абсолютно разные.

----------


## Толя

> Вся цель логического трактата "Праманавартика" и всех приведенных там логических выкладок состоит в том, чтобы убедить читателя сего документа в достоверности Будды и соответственно в его правдивости. Это не кривой перевод, а комментарий подлинного учителя в степени Геше.


Там целых четыре главы:




> Основной труд Дхармакирти – стихотворный трактат Прамана-варттика (Истолкование источников знания) в четырех главах, формально претендовавший лишь на уточнение концепций Дигнаги, но фактически ставший творческим завершением буддийской реформы логики и эпистемологии. Порядок глав трактата – об умозаключении (написана с прозаическим автокомментарием), о достоверности источников знания (их всего два – восприятие и умозаключение; третий, признаваемый брахманистскими системами, – словесное свидетельство – вообще таковым не является), о чувственном восприятии и силлогизме. Здесь подробно разрабатывается дигнаговская концепция радикального номинализма апоха-вада («коровность» не только не означает реальной вещи, но есть лишь ограничение – «не не-коровность»), а также доктрина причинности (кшаника-вада) и основанная на ней концепция существования как «действенности» (артхакриякаритва) – по Дхармакирти длящиеся вещи отвечать этому критерию не могут и потому являются фиктивными объектами.


Из ваших слов неожиданно пропало утверждение о том, что Будда - источник познания, как вы заявляли. У употребляемого там слова pramana совсем другой смысл, который к классификации источников познания отношения не имеет. Это было бы опровержением автором самого себя и признанием брахманистских тезисов. Геше действительно говорил подобное про источники познания, диспуты, содержание трактата? 




> Когда логический диспут или поиск упирается в тупик, а прямого познания предмета нет, то авторитетное свидетельство служит источником познания. не зря же в Праманавартике целый раздел посвящен доказательству правдивости Будды, и как следствие, необходимость опираться на его авторитетное свидетельство в трудных вопросах.


Так и представляю себе ведантиста и буддиста, занятых поиском авторитетной цитаты, чтобы убедить друг-друга.  :Smilie:   Грубо говоря, там доказывается, что Будда говорит правду, разбирается учении и т.д., но вовсе не то, что он - источник познания. Необходимость возникла, насколько я помню, это обосновывать для защиты от аргументов чарваков и мимансы, которые отрицали, возможность знания Дхармы и ее практику на протяжении нескольких жизней.

----------


## Dondhup

> Читает коренные тексты и верит им на слово.


При чтении объект воспринимается субъектом как видимое, происходит анализ и т.п. Канонические тексты не так просты, тем более что без Учителя воспринимать их адекватно практически невозможно.

----------


## Ased

> Даже обсуждать не хочется, просто настолько смешно...и грешно. Не удивлюсь, что Александри еще и в Индии бывал, и его тело на учениях сидело... Не пойму, и все это " махаяной" зовется? Не складушечки как-то.
> Кстати, правило форума ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ обсуждать учителей, даже вашего ( кто бы н ни был) , а также вот это ваше "НЕ" тоже запрещено.





> Да уж... Если вы так считаете, что же вы здесь на этом буддийском форуме забыли, каждый имеет какого-то своего учителя и видит в нем Будду ( если вы не знакомы с буддизмом -- так и должно быть). Это нормально. А если честно, мне вас очень и очень жаль. Отсюда и начинается неведение со всеми вытекающими обстоятельствами.





> Alexandril, я прошу Вас воздержаться от написания постов в эту тему.





> это ваши догадки или приведете источник?
> На вопрос о дебатах по поводу имело ли место отравление далай лам, и почему много далай лам умирало в раннем возрасте, Его Св. Далай лама XIV сказал так (краткий перевод, не дословно): "я уверен, что никакого отравления не было. Виной была беспечность. Конечно, вероятность есь всегда, но я считаю, что в основном много далай лам умерло в раннем возрасте из-за халатности и легкомыслия. Например, в случае с X или XI Далай-ламой, в его биографии сказано, что он болел и сильно кашлял за пару месяцев до смерти. Для меня это звучит как туберкулез. страшие люди, которые за ним присматривали, имели сильную веру, но порой не знали, как заботиться о ребенке. Они считали его воплощением Ченрези, и считали что кашель - это ерунда. В каком-то роде они были бесполезными и глупыми. И даже сегодня мы можем видеть, что есть люди, которые видя болезнь, все равно скажут "просто продолжай читать свои молитвы. Тебе не нужно лечение" На мой взгляд, это глупо."
> The story of Tibet: Conversations with Dalai Lama". Thomas Laird. 2006.


При всем уважении, вы прямо таки порвали научный анализ на мелкие части  :Smilie:  . Вот сказали вы человеку ты неправ, ты критикуешь, нам тебя жалко и т.д. А вот смоделируйте ситуацию, вы случайно неправы, а ваш оппонент прав, какой будет резонанс по закону кармы?

P.S. Я не высказываю свое мнение по этому вопросу и никого не защищаю, так как не были представлены исчерпывающие доказательства. Просто смоделируйте варриант - (ваш оппонент прав).

----------


## Jamtso

> Грубо говоря, там доказывается, что Будда говорит правду, разбирается учении и т.д., но вовсе не то, что он - источник познания. Необходимость возникла, насколько я помню, это обосновывать для защиты от аргументов чарваков и мимансы, которые отрицали, возможность знания Дхармы и ее практику на протяжении нескольких жизней.


Мною именно это и утверждалось, что Будда правдивое существо и на его слова можно опираться. В этом смысл Праманавартики: доказать возможность опоры на авторитетное свидетельство Постигшего и ТАк Ушедшего, если не хватает логики и собственного опыта. 

Кто такой Кругосвет?- я не знаю, откуда он взял эти сведения? - я не знаю. Как и я всякий нормальный буддист я опираюсь на руководство своего очень квалифицированного учителя, знаниям которого можно доверять. Этот учитель давал комментарии по Праманавартике и утверждал в чем состоит основаная цель этого трактата. Судя по выдержке, приведенной Кругосветом, это из какого-то буддологического источника, вырывающего произведение из общего контекста.

Сами подумайте, зачем весь трактат доказывать, что Будда достоверен и правдив, если не использовать потом его слова в качестве источника знаний лично для себя. Разве вы не опираетесь на слова Будды о карме, например? Разве это не источник знания для вас? Откуда бы вы узнали тогда о карме, как не со слов Будды? Вы даже Ламрим не сможете проверить логикой и собственным опытом, и в конечном итоге упретесь в то, что вам придется доверять словам Будды. Для этого Дхармакирти убеждает вас, что Будда правдив.

----------


## Jamtso

> При чтении объект воспринимается субъектом как видимое, происходит анализ и т.п. Канонические тексты не так просты, тем более что без Учителя воспринимать их адекватно практически невозможно.


Никто не говорил, что будет просто.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Восприятие своего Учителя как Будды есть корень достижения всех реализаций, это и "курица, и яйцо". Даже если поначалу не получается непосредственно воспринимать Учителя как Будду, все равно надо стараться культивировать такое к нему отношение хотя бы на концептуальном уровне.


Строго говоря, это верно по отношению к тем учителям, от которых индивид получал посвящения ануттара-тантры (согласно сарма), или внутренних тантр ( согласно нингма).

----------


## Jamtso

> Строго говоря, это верно по отношению к тем учителям, от которых индивид получал посвящения ануттара-тантры (согласно сарма), или внутренних тантр ( согласно нингма).


Для указанных вами случаев это незаменимый фактор продвижения на пути, ну и последователю Хинаяны тоже не повредит восприятие своего учителя как высшего существа. Закон-то получения благословения один на всех, не важно понимает ли идущий по пути, что такая связь существует или нет.

----------


## Толя

> Мною именно это и утверждалось, что Будда правдивое существо и на его слова можно опираться. В этом смысл Праманавартики: доказать возможность опоры на авторитетное свидетельство Постигшего и ТАк Ушедшего, если не хватает логики и собственного опыта. 
> 
> Кто такой Кругосвет?- я не знаю, откуда он взял эти сведения? - я не знаю. Как и я всякий нормальный буддист я опираюсь на руководство своего очень квалифицированного учителя, знаниям которого можно доверять. Этот учитель давал комментарии по Праманавартике и утверждал в чем состоит основаная цель этого трактата. Судя по выдержке, приведенной Кругосветом, это из какого-то буддологического источника, вырывающего произведение из общего контекста.
> 
> Сами подумайте, зачем весь трактат доказывать, что Будда достоверен и правдив, если не использовать потом его слова в качестве источника знаний лично для себя. Разве вы не опираетесь на слова Будды о карме, например? Разве это не источник знания для вас? Откуда бы вы узнали тогда о карме, как не со слов Будды? Вы даже Ламрим не сможете проверить логикой и собственным опытом, и в конечном итоге упретесь в то, что вам придется доверять словам Будды. Для этого Дхармакирти убеждает вас, что Будда правдив.


Вы утверждали, что аторитетное свидетельство - источник познания. Такого в праманавартике нету. Кругосвет я привел, чтобы не постить английскую цитату из самого трактата и его содержания. Теперь это низзя.

В цитате, что я привел, нет никакого искажения информации. Просто перечисление глав. Буддологический это источник или нет в данном случае неважно. Поскольку заявленная вами цель праманавартики не находит подтверждения при просмотре ее содержания, а по тексту ясно видно, что никакого Будды в качестве источника познания там не упоминается. Про то, что Будда правдив там вовсе не весь трактат, а небольшая часть. Источник знания для любого человека - вывод и чувственное. Знание о карме же инферентно со стороны субъекта. Вот и все. Никакой он не источник познания.

И еще, если Ламрим не проверяется логикой, то он - бред. Зачем такое говорить? Он вам не нравится?

----------


## Jamtso

> Вы утверждали, что аторитетное свидетельство - источник познания. Такого в праманавартике нету. 
> 
>  Про то, что Будда правдив там вовсе не весь трактат, а небольшая часть. Источник знания для любого человека - вывод и чувственное. Знание о карме же инферентно со стороны субъекта. Вот и все. Никакой он не источник познания.
> 
> И еще, если Ламрим не проверяется логикой, то он - бред. Зачем такое говорить? Он вам не нравится?


Юноша, повторяю еще раз: по мнению тибетских учителей, читавших тибетский перевод Праманавартики и хорошо его изучавших, этот труд нацелен на доказательство достоверности Будды, хотя этому там посвящен только один раздел. Но этот раздел - кульминация всех остальных. Все остальные разделы носят инструментальный характер.

В Праманавартике не говорится, что Будда источник познания - это так. Но там доказывается что Будда правдив. Зачем? - по вашему мнению? Красного словца ради?! Тратил бы Дхармакирти на это время?

Скажите, а книжки для вас - это не источник познания? Вы что все свои знания черпаете из собственной  "ясности"? А на слова учителя вы не полагаетесь, если чего-то сами не знаете?  Это ли не авторитетное свидетельство?

Вы так и не ответили на вопрос о карме - туманно от него отделались.

Ламрим логически недоказуем. ТАкие опыты проводились не среди любителей пива, а в том числе смышленными студентами Иволги (себя в расчет не беру совсем). Какое может быть логическое доказательство кармы, прошлых и будущих жизней? Как вы можете логически обосновать цвета павлиньего пера? Все это выходит за рамки обычной земной логики и опыта. Это - весьма скрытые феномены, ведомые только Будде.

Согласно Ламриму, мотивация низшей личности - счастье в будущей жизни. Где ж тут логика? как вы логически докажете, что такая жизнь вообще будет? Опять же приходится верить Будде.

----------


## Huandi

> Ламрим логически недоказуем.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jamtso

> 


Смех смехом, а дело-то обстоит именно так. Как доказать, что будущая жизнь состоится? что все не погаснет с моей смерью навеки? Как доказать, что сознание непрерывно?  :Confused:

----------


## Huandi

> . Как доказать, что будущая жизнь состоится?


Это доказывается анализом, основанным на признании всеобщей причинности.

----------


## Jamtso

Такой же анализ, как и доказательство что все живые существа мои матери, только на том основании, что я рождаюсь в сансаре бесконечно? 
Спасибо, не надо. Логика этого не подтверждает.
Непрерывность сознания чем доказывается? Чем доказывается несубстанциональность сознания? Как вы можете доказать весьма скрытые феномены, если вы не Будда?

----------


## Huandi

> Такой же анализ, как и доказательство что все живые существа мои матери, только на том основании, что я рождаюсь в сансаре бесконечно?


Нет, не такой.




> Непрерывность сознания чем доказывается?


Кто это утврждает (тхеравадины, например), тот пусть и доказывает. Я же так не утверждаю  :Smilie: . Почитайте разнообразные диспуты, и способы станут понятны.




> Как вы можете доказать *весьма скрытые феномены*, если вы не Будда?


Что за бредовые словосочетания?  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

> Юноша, повторяю еще раз: по мнению тибетских учителей, читавших тибетский перевод Праманавартики и хорошо его изучавших, этот труд нацелен на доказательство достоверности Будды, хотя этому там посвящен только один раздел. Но этот раздел - кульминация всех остальных. Все остальные разделы носят инструментальный характер.


Есть даже такой труд "Recognizing Reality: Dharmakirti and His Tibetan Interpreters." By GEORGES B. J. DREYFUS. 

Мне, например, важно что там написано, но не сколько лет вам или авторитетным тибетским учителям. А вот с подобной редукцией смысла логико-эпистемиологического трактата не могу согласиться. Позиция поздей йогачары о Будде звучит примерно так: Будда - это правильное познание. В этом свете с вашим предложением считать пример из полемики с мимансой и чарваками кульминационным я не совсем согласен. Конечно же Дхарму защищали от нападок тиртхиков, но сам Дхармакирти писал, что его работа должна помочь человеку в осуществлении цели (пурушартха). А вовсе не доказать, что Будда правдив. Поскольку от подобного доказательства паралогическое восприятие мира не изменится и не остановится.




> В Праманавартике не говорится, что Будда источник познания - это так. Но там доказывается что Будда правдив. Зачем? - по вашему мнению? Красного словца ради?! Тратил бы Дхармакирти на это время?


Не думаю, что для того, чтобы человек, утверждающий о своем знакомстве с этим трудом, сказал впоследствии на БФ, что есть третий источник познания. Потом от своих слов отказался, а затем начал снова утверждать обратное последнему. Как в вашей нижней реплике:




> Скажите, а книжки для вас - это не источник познания? Вы что все свои знания черпаете из собственной  "ясности"? А на слова учителя вы не полагаетесь, если чего-то сами не знаете?  Это ли не авторитетное свидетельство?


Вы, похоже не совсем поняли, что я вам сказал. Во-первых, вера - это отсутствие знания о предмете. Верят только в то, чего не знают. Незнание, вполне подходящее следствие для несуществующего источника познания.
Во-вторых, любой прочитанный текст, который вы пытаетесь понять - это инферентное знание со стороны субъекта. Вас то есть. И утверждать, что это источник познания может только человек, имеющй ввиду некий свой, бытовой смысл термина "источник познания". Более того, авторитетное свидетельство в качестве источника познания столько раз опровергнуто, что несколько странно слышать от буддиста упоминание о нем.





> Вы так и не ответили на вопрос о карме - туманно от него отделались.


Если в тибетском буддизме нет качественного дискурса по поводу взаимозависимого совозникновения и, вследствие этого, буддистам предлагается верить в карму, то могу только посочувствовать. А вообще я считаю, что утверждение о том, что всякое намеренное действие имеет последствия достаточным. Не думал, что придеться писать вам об очевидном.




> Ламрим логически недоказуем. ТАкие опыты проводились не среди любителей пива, а в том числе смышленными студентами Иволги (себя в расчет не беру совсем). Какое может быть логическое доказательство кармы, прошлых и будущих жизней? Как вы можете логически обосновать цвета павлиньего пера? Все это выходит за рамки обычной земной логики и опыта. Это - весьма скрытые феномены, ведомые только Будде.


Однако же, учитель Дхармакирти в Праманаварртике и Ратнакирти в Сарваджнясиддхи доказали, что Дхарма может быть понятна каждому посредством правильного познания (а не веры). Развитие пратитьясамутпады достаточно обосновано в трудах ранних учителей и полагаться в этом вопросе на способных иволгинских студентов, которые не могут сотворить в своих способных головах силлогизм, известный еще из Ньяя-бинду о том, что все, подходящее под понятие синее, зеленое и т.д. является синим, зеленым и т.д., несколько странно, как и выходить за рамки земной логики, которой, в отличие от тибетских буддистов, не брезговал даже Будда. 




> Согласно Ламриму, мотивация низшей личности - счастье в будущей жизни. Где ж тут логика? как вы логически докажете, что такая жизнь вообще будет? Опять же приходится верить Будде.


По поводу низшей личности - логика тут в том, что хотят не нирваны, а счатья в будущей жизни. Поэтому и низшая. Или вам кажется нелогичным, что человек хочет счастья, а не страданий?

То, что следующая жизнь будет следует из пратитьясамутпады. Если есть это...есть и то.

И еще, зачто вы все таки так не любите ламрим, что называете его нелогичным? Паралогизмы - это вообще то болезнь такая, расстройство мышления.

----------


## Толя

> Такой же анализ, как и доказательство что все живые существа мои матери, только на том основании, что я рождаюсь в сансаре бесконечно? 
> Спасибо, не надо. Логика этого не подтверждает.
> Непрерывность сознания чем доказывается? Чем доказывается несубстанциональность сознания? Как вы можете доказать весьма скрытые феномены, если вы не Будда?


Видите ли, если это знание нелогично, то не доказать, что Будда правдив. Но и Будде этого знания людям никак не передать, поскольку логики нет. Вы за что так ненавидите буддизм?

----------


## Karma Dorje

На Западе родился Новый Буддизм, который приемлет, согласуется (уживается) с традиционным Христианством (Католическим, православным), Иудаизмом (и его течениями), видимо в угоду, чтобы привлечь побольше народу и не иметь проблем. Но абсолютно на дух не переносящий другие направления, течения, учения и секты того же тибетского буддизма полностью ограничиваясь своей сектой - вкратце развился крайний сектантский с примесью иудаизма и однокоренных ему религий подход. Это не может не шокировать, и это не может не удивлять... Столько ЦЕНЗУРА принесли эти чел-и в буддизм, что противно просто становится, тошно. У Ламы Нагарджуны есть такое выражение : " Когда непросветленный тщетно изображает из себя сиддху, Он ведет себя как бунтовщик, захвативший трон; Когда просветленный упорствует в непросветленной глупости, Он подобен слону, застрявшему в грязи",- так вот здесь видно что бунтовщики этьо новоиспеченный западные "ламы", которые ведут себя как бунтовщики, а ЕСДЛ, и пр высокие Ламы и Бодхиставы подобны слонам застрявшим в грязи, упорствуя в непросветленной Политике. Но если слон поваляется встанет да выйдет, то бунтовщика придется усмирять а то вообще ЦЕНЗУРА, проявить надо так сказать "буддийское сочувствие".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но абсолютно на дух не переносящий другие направления, течения, учения и секты того же тибетского буддизма полностью ограничиваясь своей сектой


Это что - самокритика?  :Cool: 




> ЕСДЛ, и пр высокие Ламы и Бодхиставы подобны слонам застрявшим в грязи, упорствуя в непросветленной Политике


.
Считайте, что получили последнее предупреждение. Ещё одно сообщение в подобном духе - и будете "проявлять сочувствие" в другом месте. Видно, временный отдых в прок не пошёл.

----------


## Jamtso

> Что за бредовые словосочетания?


Это не бредовые сочетания, а буддийский термин: very hidden phenomena. Тибетского эквивалента привести не могу. Но напомню, что буддизм разделяет все явления на явные, скрытые и весьма скрытые.
Явные - доступны чувственному восприятию и ментальному сознанию.
Скрытые - доступны только ментальному сознанию, т.е. познаваемы только логически.
Весьма скрытые - доступны только сознанию Будды. 
Отсюда вытекает неизбежность третьего источника познания - слова Будды.

----------


## Jamtso

> Потом от своих слов отказался, а затем начал снова утверждать обратное последнему. Как в вашей нижней реплике:


Я от своих слов нигде не отказывался. Я по прежнему утверждаю, что авторитетное свидетельство - это источник познания.

----------


## Jamtso

> Более того, авторитетное свидетельство в качестве источника познания столько раз опровергнуто, что несколько странно слышать от буддиста упоминание о нем.


Где это оно опровергнуто? Да будет вам известно, что на диспутах в монастырях и по сей день, когда у оппонентов заканчиваются логические аргументы, они могут поставить точку в споре и выиграть его просто заявив: "Так написано в тексте!". На этом спор оканчивается.




> А вообще я считаю, что утверждение о том, что всякое намеренное действие имеет последствия достаточным. Не думал, что придеться писать вам об очевидном.


Не вижу никакой очевидности в механизме кармы, выходящим за рамки одной этой жизни.




> По поводу низшей личности - логика тут в том, что хотят не нирваны, а счатья в будущей жизни. Поэтому и низшая. Или вам кажется нелогичным, что человек хочет счастья, а не страданий?
> 
> То, что следующая жизнь будет следует из пратитьясамутпады. Если есть это...есть и то.
> 
> И еще, зачто вы все таки так не любите ламрим, что называете его нелогичным? Паралогизмы - это вообще то болезнь такая, расстройство мышления.


Чтобы мечтать о счастье в будущей жизни, надо хотя бы точно знать, что она будет. А вы опять ушли от доказательства ее существования через простой силлогизим: будущая жизнь есть, потому что то-то и то-то... Общими словами типа "взаимозависимого возникновения" может всякий бросаться.

А Ламрим я очень даже люблю и активно применяю. Это произведение с глубокой и последовательной архитектурой. Но речь шла об авторитетном свидетельстве, как источнике познания. А Ламрим большей частью опирается на сведения о весьма скрытых феноменах (very hidden phenomena), которые земной логикой недоказуемы. Дже Цонкапа взял эти сведения со слов Будды.

Толя, опираться на слова Будды - не позор! Это один из способов двигаться по пути.

----------


## Jamtso

> Кто это утврждает (тхеравадины, например), тот пусть и доказывает. Я же так не утверждаю . Почитайте разнообразные диспуты, и способы станут понятны.


Если вы не утверждаете непрерывности сознания, то вы, наверное, не буддист. Это же буддийская аксиома, состоятельных доказательств которой не встречал, опять же приходится опираться на слова Будды.

----------


## Jamtso

> Видите ли, если это знание нелогично, то не доказать, что Будда правдив. Но и Будде этого знания людям никак не передать, поскольку логики нет. Вы за что так ненавидите буддизм?


Почему это Будде никак не передать этого знания? Он его передал в составе 84 тыс. томов учения! Если в буддизме я вынужден опираться на слова Будды вследствие недоступности каких-то вещей для моего восприятия и логики, то разве это ненависть к буддизму?! Наоборот, я следую слову Будды, завещавшему полагаться на сведущего учителя.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Jamtso, зачем такой мультипостинг?

----------


## Толя

> Я от своих слов нигде не отказывался. Я по прежнему утверждаю, что авторитетное свидетельство - это источник познания.


Конечно, но в праманавартике этого нету. Сами признали. То есть придумали свой источник познания.




> Где это оно опровергнуто? Да будет вам известно, что на диспутах в монастырях и по сей день, когда у оппонентов заканчиваются логические аргументы, они могут поставить точку в споре и выиграть его просто заявив: "Так написано в тексте!". На этом спор оканчивается.


Если вы ничего на эту тему не читали, то это не значит, что подобного нет. В ньяябиндутике, например есть. И во многих более ранних текстах. А то, что мы живем в век упадка и так понятно. Неясно, зачем ориентироваться на подобные мутации.




> Не вижу никакой очевидности в механизме кармы, выходящим за рамки одной этой жизни.


Могу ответить на любое ваше возражение в отдельной теме, если оно будет в форме силлогизма. Суммируйте свое воззрение об уничтожении и я отвечу. Отвечать же на то, что вы не поняли, можно только советом учиться дальше.




> Чтобы мечтать о счастье в будущей жизни, надо хотя бы точно знать, что она будет. А вы опять ушли от доказательства ее существования через простой силлогизим: будущая жизнь есть, потому что то-то и то-то... Общими словами типа "взаимозависимого возникновения" может всякий бросаться.


Давайте, побросайтесь. Хотя, если для вас это общие слова, то не думаю, что попытка будет удачной. Пс - это перечисление условий продолжения потока. Не знали?




> А Ламрим я очень даже люблю и активно применяю. Это произведение с глубокой и последовательной архитектурой. Но речь шла об авторитетном свидетельстве, как источнике познания. А Ламрим большей частью опирается на сведения о весьма скрытых феноменах (very hidden phenomena), которые земной логикой недоказуемы. Дже Цонкапа взял эти сведения со слов Будды.
> 
> Толя, опираться на слова Будды - не позор! Это один из способов двигаться по пути.


Речь идет не о том, на что вы там опираетесь. Вы говорите неправду про Дхарму, что она нелогична и признаете тезисы тиртхиков. Более того, говорите, что Цонкапа ничего не знал и был верующим. Важно ведь не что вы сказали "люблю и опираюсь". А взаимосвязь ваших слов, смысл их. Любовью вы называете разговоры о том, что Дхарма - нелогична, Цонкапа - верующий. Называть 84 тыс. томов учения бредом - это любовь что ли? Как вы применяете ламрим, если он не логичен? Применяете глупость? Геше учат вас применять и верить в глупость?




> Почему это Будде никак не передать этого знания? Он его передал в составе 84 тыс. томов учения! Если в буддизме я вынужден опираться на слова Будды вследствие недоступности каких-то вещей для моего восприятия и логики, то разве это ненависть к буддизму?! Наоборот, я следую слову Будды, завещавшему полагаться на сведущего учителя.


А в чем сведущ учитель кроме веры? Ведь 84тыс. томов нелогичны. Никакого знания дать не могут. Ничего объяснить не могут. Никакие тезисы учения не могут защитить. Как это передать? В виде пальмовых листов с буквами или несвязной речью? Ваш учитель верит, его учитель верил, вы верите, причем в то, что нелогично. Ладно бы вы верили в нечто правильное. А тут получается, что в глупость. Линия преемственности реализаторов глупости. Ваши же слова. Какая тут любовь и опора? Сами себе противоречите.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Дима, имелось ввиду всего того, что сейчас крутится на Западе вокруг всех течений и направлений буддизма. Буддизм на Западе стал Эгоцентричным, ограниченным, люди плохо уживаются с другими течениями буддизма ведут постоянные споры, что можно видеть на данном форуме. Кстати показательный момент - хают высоких лам и высоких (арья) бодхисатв, ни во что их не ставят нету никакого уважения и к Дхарме из-за сектарного мышления (например если Дхарма иходит от других направлений то это ерунда). При всем при этом остаются теплые взаимоотношения со своим культурным прошлым - Христианством, Иудаизмом и пр..., порой все переплетается (без пяти минут послушник старообрядческого церковного прихода сегодня заседатель на буддийском собрании)... Легко и свободно хая и не уважая буддийских учителей, высоких лам, арья бодхисатв и тд. Увожаемые не надо хаять ЕСДЛ! И др. Или это такие времена упадка наступили скорее всего.

----------


## Jamtso

ТОля, вы, как всегда, все вывернули на изнанку. Читайте пост 51. Я не утверждал, что Дхарма нелогична. Но не все в Дхарме сводится к логике и чувственному познанию, есть целый класс явлнений не доступных нашей логике и чувственному восприятию, но эти явления активно влияют на нашу жизнь.

Что у вас так "заело" с Праманавартикой? Этот трактат о достоверном познании, и там доказывается, что Будда достоверное существо и достоверный объект прибежища. Вывод о том, что на его слова можно опираться как на источник познания вы делаете сами. Что вам тут не понятно?

Что касается силлогизмов, так это я вас просил их привести. А вы этого сделать не можете, отделываетесь общими отговорками. В вопросах весьма скрытых явлений я доверяю слову Будды.




> Более того, говорите, что Цонкапа ничего не знал и был верующим


.

Я этого не утверждал, это ваши домыслы; а вера - существенный фактор продвижения по буддийскому пути; в ней нет ничего постыдного.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> порой все переплетается (без пяти минут послушник старообрядческого церковного прихода сегодня заседатель на буддийском собрании).


Вам не надоело ещё чушь нести? Притом безграмотную?

Толя и Jamtso, вы не против создать отдельную тему, чтобы я перенес в неё ваши сообщения? Посмотрите на название этой темы и первые сообщения.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Дима, на самом деле это серьезные темы, и как только появ-ся какой то повод, то сразу все что я вкратце сказал оголяется. Местами можно увидеть и услышать, что буддийское сочувствие проявляется и в каких то сомнительных актах насилия, физического, морального и пр воздействия как бы в защитных целях (смотрел закрытую тему о проявлении злобы в буддийском сочувствии в архивах этого форума, там на 16 стр об этом подробно все сказано). Переплетается все с неимоверным выказыванием неуважения и даже где то презрения по отношению к отличным от исповедуемых индивиидуумами форм и отличных направлений буддизма - позволяются крайне негативные выпадки в сторону высоких Лам, почти всех, включая признанного ЕС 16 Гьялва Кармапой Ламы - Ламы Оле (моего кстати коренного гуру). И эти процессы характерны для всех течений и направлений буддизма на Западе, который как я уже сказал очень хорошо и дружелюбно при всем при этом уживается с доминантными материнскими религшиями - Христианством и Иудаизмом. Когда все это вижу то прихожу в шок, становится тошно. Таким образом, хочу заметить, любое хаяние высоких Лам, Учителей, Бодхисатв не зависимо от течений буду воспринимать очень болезненно, очень ранимо и очень ревностно. Я все сказал.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> почти всех, включая признанного ЕС 16 Гьялва Кармапой Ламы - Ламы Оле (моего кстати коренного гуру).


Ну да, понимаю, что я - главная мишень вашей обличительной болтовни. Нет, Кармапа XVI как раз не дал Нидалу титул ламы, хотя мог сделать это - времени было достаточно.




> уживается с доминантными материнскими религиями - Христианством и Иудаизмом


Пишется, кстати, со строчной буквы. А по-вашему, буддист должен громить церкви? Или отрекаться от всего пласта родной культуры, связанного с христианством? Типа "я принял Прибежище, и меня теперь тошнит от фресок Дионисия и древнерусского многоголосия"?  :Smilie: 




> любое хаяние высоких Лам, Учителей, Бодхисатв не зависимо от течений буду воспринимать очень болезненно, очень ранимо и очень ревностно. Я все сказал.


Я надеюсь, что это сказано искренне, и мы больше не услышим от вас перлы на тему "китайского Кармапы" и Далай-ламы, вывалявшегося в политике, как слон в грязи. Повторяю, это было последнее предупреждение перед бессрочным баном. Dixi.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Дима перечитайте цитату из Нагарджуны может поймете, что имелось ввиду когда говорилось о слоне в грязи как раз таки в лучшем смысле, что это не так страшно таки, нежели от того класса бунтарей, которые за очень короткий срок стали всех хаять, подвергать критике и пр далее по смыслу. Если обидел прошу простить, а цель критики не вы, хотя все те кто с неуважением относится к высокому собранию Лам (разных веток), Дхарме (различных линий) и Бодхисатвам, очень надеюсь что инцидент исчерпан, запад, запад, Запад....

----------


## PampKin Head

Коан: должен ли буддист громить церкви?  Чем сильнее страсти...

----------


## Huandi

> Это не бредовые сочетания, а буддийский термин: very hidden phenomena. Тибетского эквивалента привести не могу. Но напомню, что буддизм разделяет все явления на явные, скрытые и весьма скрытые.


Объекты... предметы познания, что угодно, но не "феномены". Феномены не могут быть "скрытыми". Это просто неверное использование термина.




> Если вы не утверждаете непрерывности сознания, то вы, наверное, не буддист. Это же буддийская аксиома, состоятельных доказательств которой не встречал, опять же приходится опираться на слова Будды.


Сознание может прерываться, например при обмороке. Затем снова возобновляться в силу причинности. Никакой "непрерывности" сознания не наблюдается в опыте.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Вопрос должен ли буддист громить церкви мог родиться в больном воображении западного человека...

----------


## Huandi

> Но не все в Дхарме сводится к логике и чувственному познанию,


Абсолютно все сводится.




> есть целый класс явлнений не доступных нашей логике и чувственному восприятию, но эти явления активно влияют на нашу жизнь.


Это ошибочное понимание. Есть неверно установленные связи в мышлении, которые называются омрачением, и закрывают (аварана) собой верное знания. Но это не значит, что действительное положение дел (татхата) есть нечто вне чувственного и логики. Ни про что, что вне восприятия и логики, нельзя говорить, что оно  существует.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Вопрос должен ли буддист громить церкви мог родиться в больном воображении западного человека...


Это не вопрос, а шутка юмора. По поводу ваших постоянных обвинений в связи с христианством. Кстати, скажите своё любимое "Запад, Запад, Запад" Оле Нидалу и посмотрите на его реакцию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"а ЕСДЛ, и пр высокие Ламы и Бодхиставы подобны слонам застрявшим в грязи, упорствуя в непросветленной Политике. "

Подобные высказывания - хороший способ быстро накопить карму адского рождения.

----------


## Ersh

Karma Dorje забанен на два месяца за хамство модератору.

----------


## Толя

> ТОля, вы, как всегда, все вывернули на изнанку. Читайте пост 51. Я не утверждал, что Дхарма нелогична. Но не все в Дхарме сводится к логике и чувственному познанию, есть целый класс явлнений не доступных нашей логике и чувственному восприятию, но эти явления активно влияют на нашу жизнь.


Все сводится, читайте первоисточники. И именно потому, что это так, и возможно доказать правоту Будды. Иначе его достоверность недоказуема. Противоречите самому себе.




> Что у вас так "заело" с Праманавартикой? Этот трактат о достоверном познании, и там доказывается, что Будда достоверное существо и достоверный объект прибежища. Вывод о том, что на его слова можно опираться как на источник познания вы делаете сами. Что вам тут не понятно?


Это не источник познания. Будда логичен. Буддийское понятие веры не предполагает толкования, которые вы пытаетесь протащить.




> Что касается силлогизмов, так это я вас просил их привести. А вы этого сделать не можете, отделываетесь общими отговорками. В вопросах весьма скрытых явлений я доверяю слову Будды.


У вас, наверное, проблемы с чтением того, что написано. Если есть соответствующие условия, то поток будет продолжаться. Так понятней?   




> Я этого не утверждал, это ваши домыслы; а вера - существенный фактор продвижения по буддийскому пути; в ней нет ничего постыдного.


О да, конечно, вы же написали, что Цонкапа все взял со слов Будды и подобные сведения логикой недоказуемы. То, что недоказуемо - не может и рассматриваться как точное знание. Сам он, выходит, ничего точно не знал. Как Кумарила, наверное, черпал знание напрямую из Вед. Вашим иудео-христианским васанам, которые буйным цветом поросли на почве тибетского буддизма, скорее всего будет интересно ознакомиться с определением буддийской "веры" из Abhidharnasamuccaya автора Асанги. Никакой "опоры" на то, что непонятно и недоказуемо там не предлагается. Учение, в котором мудрость и знание играют первостепенную роль никак не может веру в весьма скрытое и непонятно считать существенным фактором. Иначе, незнание будет существенным фактором продвижения к знанию. То есть метод уже посыпался. 




> 4. What is belief (adhimokṣa)? It is the fact of remaining fixed on the object selected by choice. Its function is not to re-examine [one’s decision].
> 
> 8. What is faith (śraddhā)? It is complete and firm conviction (abhisampratyaya) with respect to what exists (astitva), serene joy (prasāda) relative to good qualities (guṇavatna) and the aspiration (abhilāṣa) for capability (śakyatva). Its function is to provide a basis for will.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Толя, можете выслать текст Асанги? Ну, или скачать где можно?

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

В интервью журналу  Вокруг Света Далай-Лама сказал, что может переродиться в Калмыкии или Бурятии( КНРовцам будет облом)

----------


## Secundus

> В интервью журналу  Вокруг Света Далай-Лама сказал, что может переродиться в Калмыкии или Бурятии( КНРовцам будет облом)


да и правящим политикам России - тоже, ведь не пускают же его с визитами, так он родится в России ))

----------


## Пилигрим

Странника следующего по дороге обогнал, следующий на дорогой повозке, правитель местности. Он остановился вышел из повозки и обратился к страннику: "Скажи, а что отшельник действительно так мудр, как о нем говорят"? Да кто я такой чтобы судить об отшельнике. Правитель снял одежды, повесил их на плечо, и поклонился в сторону отшельника.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Его Святейшество Далай Лама - нирманакая Будды Авалокитешвары, а не человек.
> .


не будды а бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, его учитель Панчен лама является воплощением Будды Амитабхи. В этом смысле он всегда выше Далай-ламы. 
А человек он или нет? если бы он не был еще и человеком, то его путь не был бы полезен всем остальным совершенствующимся. Но это уже более долгий разговор

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Критическое восприятие информации (то есть - ее анализ) и отвержение этой информации - вещи абсолютно разные.


Али похоже на своем путьи вы хотите одновременно жать и на газ и на тормоз. неведающим умом рассуждать о ведающем

----------


## Dondhup

> не будды а бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары, его учитель Панчен лама является воплощением Будды Амитабхи. В этом смысле он всегда выше Далай-ламы. 
> А человек он или нет? если бы он не был еще и человеком, то его путь не был бы полезен всем остальным совершенствующимся. Но это уже более долгий разговор


Бодхисаттва не обладает нирманакаей, Авалокитешвара - Будда.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> В интервью журналу  Вокруг Света Далай-Лама сказал, что может переродиться в Калмыкии или Бурятии( КНРовцам будет облом)


Возможен и еще один вариант. МАальчик внезапно умирает (что впрочем и необязательно) а потом его возвращают к жизни, но в него уже вселился Далай-лама. На мальчика можно указать при жизни Далай-ламы и не надо будет его специально искать. Далай-лама при этом естественно умирает, хотя известны случаи когда так называемая душа ушла, а человек еще жив. (один из таких лам давал еще и посвящения мне и прожил после ухода души 10 месяцев). 

кстати, отъезжающим в Индию из Тинлеевского центра в году 2000 я предлагал поднести хадак Далай-ламе и попросить переродиться в России. Может кто и сделал это. Некоторые уже перерождаются из больших лам в России, я как-то писал хдесь на какой-то тем, а потом получил подтвеждение, что впрочем уже давно не новость. возможно и ДЛ считает что место уже сформировано для нового рождения. Но не время говорить точно. Но если сделал намек то думаю неспроста и даже очень неспроста.

Мне как-то говорили, что эта ушедшая душа может еще при жизни предшествующего обладателя вселиться в новое тело, но не уверен что это не туфта. впрочем от махасиддх (и даже не очень) можно всякого ожидать. 

Кстати,  во время одного из приездов Багулы Ринпоче один из лам молодых Иволгингского дацана попросил его взять с собой в качестве ученика. Рассказывали, что этот молодой лама вскоре умер и предполагали что его душу Багула Ринпоче перенес в другое тело в Индии.

----------


## Ондрий

> Возможен и еще один вариант. МАальчик внезапно умирает (что впрочем и необязательно) а потом его возвращают к жизни, но в него уже вселился Далай-лама. На мальчика можно указать при жизни Далай-ламы и не надо будет его специально искать. Далай-лама при этом естественно умирает,


Вам бы, начальник, романы писать(C)




> хотя известны случаи когда так называемая душа ушла, а человек еще жив. (один из таких лам давал еще и посвящения мне и прожил после ухода души 10 месяцев).


Вот никогда не понимал этого полу-(псевдо-)тибетского шаманства.. Какая еще душа? Это про буддизм или куда?




> Некоторые уже перерождаются из больших лам в России, я как-то писал хдесь на какой-то тем, а потом получил подтвеждение, что впрочем уже давно не новость. возможно и ДЛ считает что место уже сформировано для нового рождения. Но не время говорить точно.


Нет ужжжж,  договаривайте.. Весьма полезно будет знать - а вдруг мой сосед по площадке - Вася Пупкин Ринпоче, а я ни сном ни духом..

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Шубар. Начнем с конца вашего поста. Насчет Пупкина присмотритесь, может и впрямь да и на себя внимательно посмотрите в зеркало. Чем буддисты не шутят, может и вы казачек засланный,то бишь перерожденный.

Относительно псевдо тибетского шаманства.  У души много составляющих. Иногда продразумевают составляющую ЛА, иногда весь поток сознания. Если речь идет о ЛА то желательно засечь этот момент ухода, если человек еще не задумал умирать и молод и тогда эту душу можно вернуть. Достаточно обычная практика в дацанах. Или как говорил Карлсон, дело житейское.

 Насчет романов писать. Романов не пишу, виршами балуюсь, а вот относительно куда и как переродиться -  эти сценарии обычно обсуждаются ламами.  Иногда после смерти обычного человека заказывают ритуалы, чтобы тот или иной человек родился там то и там -то. То есть например у родственников. Я уже писал, что когда умер Агван Нима (бурятский мальчик, вывезенный Агваном Доржиевым в Тибет, который стал большим ламой в Тибете, в частности он был настоятелем цаннидского дацана в Индии и учителем брата ДЛ), то он приходил после смерти к одной бурятской прорицательнице и просил, чтобы читали, дабы он переродился в Бурятии.  Скорее всего его последний ученик Самаев и читал (поскольку была просьба, чтобы именно он читал).  Обычно не принято отказывать в таких просьбах. Я слышал это от самой прорицательницы, в которую воплотилась Зеленая Дара.

Так что это все дело техник. А какие они буддийские или шаманские дело не имеет. Берете технику, подставляете НАМО БУДДА Я и т.д. и работаете. не совсем конечно все так просто,  но адаптация постоянно происходила разнообразных техник в буддизм.

----------


## Кумо

Сериалы отдыхают :Confused:

----------


## Ali

> Али похоже на своем путьи вы хотите одновременно жать и на газ и на тормоз. неведающим умом рассуждать о ведающем


Встречал я тех, кто жал только на газ и забывал о тормозе - встречал в морге. :Wink:  
Следуя вашей логике все вообще должны отбросить всякий анализ Учения до тех пор, пока не достигнут Просветления. А это - чушь: размышление/анализ как раз и являются необходимыми факторами для полноценной практики и достижению устранения неведенья.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Встречал я тех, кто жал только на газ и забывал о тормозе - встречал в морге. 
> Следуя вашей логике все вообще должны отбросить всякий анализ Учения до тех пор, пока не достигнут Просветления. А это - чушь: размышление/анализ как раз и являются необходимыми факторами для полноценной практики и достижению устранения неведенья.


 вы отвечаете на тезис который не утверждался.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Нет ужжжж,  договаривайте.. Весьма полезно будет знать - а вдруг мой сосед по площадке - Вася Пупкин Ринпоче, а я ни сном ни духом..


А вы последуйте совету держателей линии древней Кадампы, относитесь ко всем живым существам, как к Буддам, тогда точно не ошибетесь.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> А вы последуйте совету держателей линии древней Кадампы, относитесь ко всем живым существам, как к Буддам, тогда точно не ошибетесь.



По-моему  в данном случае это демагогия чистой воды. Одно дело когда речь идёт о Лоджонге , порождении боддхичиты. Практика тонкая, деликатная, невероятно сложная и интимная. Другое дело когда Шубхар задаёт  (и я вместе с ним) конкретный вопрос: кто являтся на территории России тулку? И вероятно Шубхар сомневается (и я вместе с ним) в этом. У меня нет сомнений в правильности Учения Будды, но если вы порете ахинею о переселении душ, то я не собираюсь с вами соглашаться. Впрочем если ерунду говорит и "признанный тулку"- оставлю за собой право не соглашатся и с ним.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> По-моему  в данном случае это демагогия чистой воды. Одно дело когда речь идёт о Лоджонге , порождении боддхичиты. Практика тонкая, деликатная, невероятно сложная и интимная. Другое дело когда Шубхар задаёт  (и я вместе с ним) конкретный вопрос: кто являтся на территории России тулку? И вероятно Шубхар сомневается (и я вместе с ним) в этом. У меня нет сомнений в правильности Учения Будды, но если вы порете ахинею о переселении душ, то я не собираюсь с вами соглашаться. Впрочем если ерунду говорит и "признанный тулку"- оставлю за собой право не соглашатся и с ним.


Забавно вы рассуждаете. С одной стороны жаждете увидеть тулку, кой есть вариант переселения или воплощения в новое тело некой известнйо личности а с другой говорите о переселении душ как об ахинее.  Логично с вашей точке зрения подходить к каждому тулку и говорить, что он ахинея. Но еще логичнее вообще не ходить там где тулку, да и вообще никуда не ходить, дабы не видеть этих ахиней.  Еще логичнее вам вообще положить и на буддизм в коем вы якобы не сомневаетесь, поскольку одно чтение джатак приведет у вас к несварению желудка, поскольку тот кому, якобы,  вы так верите все время говорит: А вот когда в прошлом (позапрошлом и т.д. до бесконечности) рождении я был................................... 

Все таки вера это только одно крыло и с ним вы далеко не улетите(то есть вообще никуда не улетите, будете как курица бегать по двору и кукарекать), а посему желательно все же приобрести второе крыло знания.

Кстати, должен вам сказать, что когда вы человеку говорите  о его словах как об ахинее и демагогии (а это вероятно ваш стиль общения с живыми существами кои якобы ваши матери и будды,  в чем вы сомневаетесь и не вносите в созерцат практику), то сразу закрываете себе все двери для общения.  Скорее всего отшатнется от вас тулку и скажет: Да успокойтесь вы. Пупкин я, Вася. Васек из кочегарки. "Сижу примус починяю, никого не трогаю."

----------


## Ондрий

Если выжать воду, станет ясно - имён не будет...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Эх Шубар, Шубар. Вам шашечки или ехать? 
Представим ситуацию. Пошли вы в Тибет учителей искать. И бредет вам навстречу некий дедуська. И как же вы определите тулку он или так. Подышать вышел?

Паспорт спросите у него? Сиддхи попросите показать? Его ламскую одежду с погонами и какардами по числу сиддх  спросите? 
Такое впечатление, что вы сертификат качества ищете, а не собственно будд цели преследуете. есть вполне справедливое замечание, что в той мере в какой вы стремитесь вырваться из сансары в той же мере вам и рука из нирваны протягивается. Так что проблема не в тулку а в вас, в силе вашей устремленности. если основную причину напрягаете то и все дополнительные подтягиваются. И банально звучит уже но суть увидишь только сердцем среди ярлыков создаваемых умом

----------


## Ондрий

Давайте обойдемся без нравоучений, ок?

Спрашиваю конкретно еще раз - Вы заявили, что тибетские Ламы перерождаются в России. Вам точно известны их имена-явки или вы просто поболтать захотели?

Имя, сударь, имя!




> И бредет вам навстречу некий дедуська. И как же вы определите тулку он или так.


Дедуля, говорите....

Я никогда не устану
Служить народным кумиром.
Весь мир однажды признает
Мои заслуги пред миром.
Мне скажет сам Альфред Нобель,
Вручая, скажем, награду:
"Дедуль, Вы что, самый умный?
Вам что тут, больше всех надо?"

И встану я во весь мой рост невероятный.
И я скажу в своей речи ответной:
"спасибо всем, мне было очень приятно.
Все дело в том, что я... Никто не знал, а я…
На самом деле я - Бэтмен!". 
.....
Ой, болять мои крылья!
(С)
http://rutube.ru/tracks/985824.html?...4e7f60f1d534f7

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Имя, сударь, имя!


Осенила догадка, его зовут : Jambal Dorge

----------


## Ондрий

> Осенила догадка, его зовут : Jambal Dorge


Богата Бэтменами Земя Русская!

----------


## Ноки

Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама XIV заявил о намерениях покинуть свой пост и признал, что отказывается от дальнейших попыток убедить китайские власти в необходимости предоставления большей автономии Тибету, передает ИТАР-ТАСС. 

Свое заявление 73-летний лауреат Нобелевской премии мира сделал накануне назначенного в Пекине третьего раунда переговоров между его эмиссарами и представителями китайского руководства. Об этом журналистам рассказал Карма Чеопхел - официальный представитель тибетского правительства в изгнании, базирующегося в индийском городе Дхарамсала. 

"На протяжении долгого времени я искренне придерживался "золотой середины" в подходе к отношениям с Китаем, - отметил глава буддистов Тибета. - Однако с китайской стороны не последовало никакого позитивного отклика. Что касается лично меня, то я сдался". 

По словам далай-ламы, который был вынужден бежать в Индию из Тибета, когда в 1959 году там было подавлено антикитайское восстание, он должен теперь просить тибетский народ решить, как продвигать диалог с Пекином. 

Как пояснил Чеопхел, ранее Далай-лама говорил о том, что уже считает себя "наполовину находящемся в отставке", а теперь он утверждает, что "почти полностью ушел на покой". Недавно духовный лидер перенес хирургическую операцию в Нью-Дели. 

Здоровье Далай-ламы стало вызывать чрезвычайную обеспокоенность тибетцев с августа, когда из-за жалоб на боли в животе он отказался от своего напряженного графика. Хотя его помощники и врачи уверяли, что нет причин для беспокойства, все, кто переживает за своего лидера, регулярно собирались в главном храме Цуглакан, чтобы вознести молитвы за здоровье и долголетие Далай-ламы. 

В августе Далай-лама провел несколько дней в больнице Мумбаи, где был проведен медицинский осмотр. Врачи рекомендовали ему отменить поездку в Европу, заявив, что он страдает от "переутомления". По возвращении в Дхарамсалу он лишь несколько раз появился на публике перед тем, как вновь отправиться на медицинское обследование в Нью-Дели. 

В четверг, 16 октября, он выписался из больницы, где провел около недели после операции по удалению желчных камней, решив несколько дней отдохнуть в столице Индии. Заявив, что операция прошла успешно, секретарь Далай-ламы Чжиме Ринзин отметил, что состояние здоровья Его Святейшества не вызывает беспокойства. "Врачи уже дали "зеленый свет" для возобновления его деятельности", - отметил он. Офис Далай-ламы отметил, что его график, включая программу поездок, остается неизменным.

----------


## Galina

*Далай-лама не собирается уходить в отставку*

09:24 27/10/2008

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 27 окт - РИА Новости, Евгений Безека. Духовный лидер тибетцев Далай-лама больше не верит в возможность договориться с Китаем о расширении автономии Тибета, но не собирается покидать свой пост, сообщил РИА Новости его представитель Тензин Такла.

По его словам, во время выступления перед своими сторонниками в субботу в индийском городе Дарамсала 73-летний Далай-лама заявил о нежелании действующего китайского руководства не только решать проблему Тибета, но даже признавать ее существование.

"Он говорил о том, что разочаровался в готовности действующего китайского руководства искать компромисс и не верит в его желание вести диалог", - сказал собеседник агентства.

По словам Таклы, в Тибете растет разочарование отсутствием прогресса в переговорах о расширении автономии Тибета, направленной на сохранение древней тибетской культуры.

В сложившихся условиях Далай-ламе трудно продолжать прежний курс, поэтому он объявил о созыве в ноябре Специального собрания тибетского народа, которое должно решить, как действовать дальше на фоне несгибаемой позиции Китая, отметил Такла.

"Китай во всем винит Далай-ламу, и Его святейшество не хочет быть препятствием на пути решения проблемы Тибета", - сказал представитель Далай-ламы.

Собрание намечено на 17-22 ноября и пройдет в Дарамсале. В нем примут участие представители тибетской общины в изгнании.

Такла подчеркнул, что, несмотря ни на что, Далай-лама остается и будет оставаться духовным лидером тибетского народа и уходить в отставку не собирается.

"Как известно, с 2001 года у нас действует избранное политическое руководство, а Далай-лама является духовным наставником тибетцев, и он никуда не уйдет", - сказал Такла.

*"Об отставке в выступлении Далай-ламы ничего не говорилось, некоторые СМИ исказили суть его заявления. Речи об уходе нет", - подчеркнул собеседник агентства.*
Нобелевский лауреат Далай-лама бежал из Тибета в 1959 году после включения района в состав КНР. Вместе со своими сторонниками он живет в индийском городе Дарамсала, откуда действует Тибетское правительство в изгнании.

Далай-лама много ездит по разным странам, сколачивая международную поддержку борьбы за сохранение культурного наследия Тибета. Китайские власти обвиняют его в стремлении добиться отделения Тибета от КНР, Далай-лама эти обвинения отвергает.

В марте 2008 года в Тибете прошли массовые беспорядки. Они начались в городе Лхаса после разгона властями демонстрации, посвященной 49-й годовщине восстания, завершившегося изгнанием Далай-ламы.

По официальным китайским данным, в беспорядках погибли 19 человек, 623 получили ранения. Сторонники Далай-ламы говорят о по меньшей мере 100 погибших.

http://www.rian.ru/world/20081027/153853280.html

----------

